# Any kings or cobia in around Pcola?



## Reel Therapy Outdoors (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello all, plan on fishing Pcola for first time in a couple days and i would like to go after kings maybe cobia if they are in? Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated? Yall catch pogies for bait? Do they hang around inlets this time of year?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

What kind of boat do you have? You're early for kings and cobia but there's always something biting in this area


----------



## Reel Therapy Outdoors (Mar 14, 2016)

Fishing my buddys 22' trying to decide if its worth trip lol! Im a Charter Captain in NC ready to hear some reels take off just alot of bottom stuff here right now!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Water is cold.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Last saturday water was 64F inshore @ Perdido Pass and about 62F-63F offshore out to 8 miles. Another few days of warm temps and good sun and we will be seeing a lot more action on the water.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Cobia are moving


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Best bet would probably be around the area bridges for sheepshead and redfish. There's sites with public numbers if you're looking to bottom fish but most of the stuff close in gets picked over and the seas aren't looking great for a smaller boat for the next 10 days. In another month it will be prime time for cobia and Spanish then another month for kings. Good luck...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NOsaints said:


> Cobia are moving


:yes: YES they are


----------



## Reel Therapy Outdoors (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys! I think im gonna wait a couple weeks before viisiting let that water warm up! I know seas were looking iffy at best for a comfy day!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Meh, If I was making the trip, Id wait until late April into May. The weather will be stable and everything will be in. March is pretty early for everything and April there are more rough days than nice days.


----------



## Angler 21 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Cobia*

 All it takes is a little research the H20 temp today at the beach is 61*//Temperature appears to​ be the primary factor in determining​ their range; , they appear to prefer temperatures above​ 68 °F. during cooler months of the​ year cobia either migrate to warmer water in a​ north-south pattern or move farther​ offshore to deeper water. don't waste your time until water temps hit 70-73 then its game on.


----------

